# Can i fit 3 car seats in the 2nd row of a tiguan?



## navstarr (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi all,

I have 1 rear facing and 2 forward facing car seats which are reasonably slim and am considering buying a tiguan.

Anyone else jamming 3 car seats across the 2nd row?

Thanks!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

navstarr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 1 rear facing and 2 forward facing car seats which are reasonably slim and am considering buying a tiguan.
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I had 2 rear facing and the middle, my wife barely fit. And she petite. I for one wont fit. Now the Atlas, definitely you can have 3 rear facing car seats there


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*3 baby seats not possible*

I am sure it is not possible. I can give you some pics with 2 isofix and there is no place for an adult in the mid seat


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

http://thecarseatlady.com/vehicles/suv/volkswagen-tiguan/

It does seem that there is seat belt overlap between the drivers side passenger seat and the center seat. So if you use the latch system on the drivers side and the seat belt in the middle it may work(Center Doesn't have latch points).

However, I don't know if it will physically fit three across. Checkout the interior dimensions between the Tiguan and the CRV then watch the video of fitting three seats in the CRV Here: http://thecarseatlady.com/vehicles/suv/honda-cr-v/


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

MisterF said:


> http://thecarseatlady.com/vehicles/suv/volkswagen-tiguan/
> 
> It does seem that there is seat belt overlap between the drivers side passenger seat and the center seat. So if you use the latch system on the drivers side and the seat belt in the middle it may work(Center Doesn't have latch points).
> 
> However, I don't know if it will physically fit three across. Checkout the interior dimensions between the Tiguan and the CRV then watch the video of fitting three seats in the CRV Here: http://thecarseatlady.com/vehicles/suv/honda-cr-v/


Yup, we had it set up side by side too, seat belt for the middle instead of the latch. Easier for my wife to sit on the side. However, again I don't think another car seat can fit there. I mean in the brochure for the Atlas, you can fit 3 across but there are no spaces in between the car seats. So you can just imagine that the Tiguan is much smaller. 

I say, go for the Atlas  That is what we eventually did


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

> Anyone else jamming 3 car seats across the 2nd row?


Yes. A friend is currently doing this with two Diono Radian seats and one Maxi Cosi infant carrier with base.


----------



## navstarr (Jun 15, 2005)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> > Anyone else jamming 3 car seats across the 2nd row?
> 
> 
> Yes. A friend is currently doing this with two Diono Radian seats and one Maxi Cosi infant carrier with base.


Yes!! Any other success stories? I have a maxi cosi infant carrier with base and 2 car seats almost comparable to the Diono


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2018)

I know I have heard people doing 3 across with 3 Dionos or 2 Dionos and a Coccoro. You can also check on car-seat.org for proven 3 across configurations. Or take your seats to the dealership and attempt to do an install to see if your seats work with the Tiguan.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I know I have heard people doing 3 across with 3 Dionos or 2 Dionos and a Coccoro. You can also check on car-seat.org for proven 3 across configurations. Or take your seats to the dealership and attempt to do an install to see if your seats work with the Tiguan.


Definitely do this. Bring your car seats to the dealer, that way you can truly judge the fit. I was going to buy a golf alltrack based on reviews but when I brought our rear facing car seat it was just too small for my liking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houdinize (Nov 16, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Yup, we had it set up side by side too, seat belt for the middle instead of the latch. Easier for my wife to sit on the side. However, again I don't think another car seat can fit there. I mean in the brochure for the Atlas, you can fit 3 across but there are no spaces in between the car seats. So you can just imagine that the Tiguan is much smaller.
> 
> I say, go for the Atlas  That is what we eventually did


Curious, with 2 car seats side by side can you access the 3rd row by moving one middle seat? Probably depends on the width of the car seat in the center but curious if this could be possible? Also, can you collapse only the center (20) portion of the 2nd row? Thanks.


----------

